# Anyways to remove models from bases?



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I need a way to remove about 2,500 points worth of chaos models off their Bases, Because i decided i'm gonna revamp them all with Pre-made Lava bases (maybe different), As i think it'd look nicer, as it'd be more fluent along a Khorne Army; AND i found that they're actually quite cheap...

Any help? Or could i literally just Pull them off? :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

ROT said:


> I need a way to remove about 2,500 points worth of chaos models off their Bases, Because i decided i'm gonna revamp them all with Pre-made Lava bases (maybe different), As i think it'd look nicer, as it'd be more fluent along a Khorne Army; AND i found that they're actually quite cheap...
> 
> Any help? Or could i literally just Pull them off? :biggrin:


My bases always seem to drop off when i drop my models. Bases or the arms. You could just start pouring them onto the floor and hope for the best :wink:

Seriously though, i'd give it a tug in the first instance, and then try prising with a scalpel any that won't succumb to pulling power.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

......pull.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It depends on what you stuck them to the bases with. If you used super glue you might be ok to just pull them off. But if you used plastic glue and stuck them straight to the base you could have your work cut out for you getting them off in one piece.
Go at them carefully with a modelling knife and best of luck!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you want to save the original bases, or are the expendable? If expendable, simply cut out the feet and base and toss the remnants of the base. Otherwise, bet of luck prying the little blighters off their bases with a knife or cutters...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Snap them off.
Make sure the bases snap, and not the models ankles.
If in doubt, cut it.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If they are slottabases put your fingers left and right on the corners or edges parallel to the slots. Bend away from the figure, they'll split and the models are easy to remove. If not slotta-bases, then cut or use solvent. Superglue dissolves in acetone, or nail polish remover. Use it in very well ventilated places.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

one word.....Dynamite.....failing that these other suggestions would work too.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys  I'm reluctant to attempt until i've ordered/painted my bases...

I know buying bases is cheating, but i want SOMETHING to tie together my entire Khorne army, Besides the painting, Cause the bases are all different, so it looks like some of them are in the mountains, while the Leader is in some kind of Meadow ..

:]

Anyone know the best place to buy bases? Looked on Darkarts, any other places?


----------

